#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  ISO 15663 all parts

## s@ndy

Can anyone share ISO 15663 all parts?



Many thanksSee More: ISO 15663 all parts

----------


## Nabilia

All I have is part 1

ISO 15663-1-2000 Petroleum and natural gas industries  Life cycle costing  Part 1 Methodology.pdf 0.831 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rawatns_1965

Thanks

----------


## selmagis

Current is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Peaceful:

----------


## rawatns_1965

thank you very much

----------


## selmagis

Back here in next days, I 'll complete this with other two parts.
 :Welcoming:

----------


## selmagis

Here is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

And here is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good work.  :Loyal: :

----------


## sambun

Thank Selmagis !

----------


## biblio

All parts have been deleted  :Frown:  Reload please.

----------


## Osberto D az

Can reload all the parts? please...

----------


## kunal_5683

Hello Members,

can anyone upload the ISO15663 files, i required urgently.

Thanks

----------


## Osberto D az

Hello,



I'll appreciate it if reupload all the parts of the ISO 15663

ThanksSee More: ISO 15663 all parts

----------


## Osberto D az

Hello,

I'll appreciate it if reupload all the parts of the ISO 15663

Thanks

----------


## Jitu2

Hello Guys,

Please upload again links for ISO 15663 Part 1/2/3.

Thanks and Regards in advance.

----------

